# OCed graphic card and big problems



## Ozland (Apr 18, 2010)

Hello everyone, I just tried to OC my Geforce FX5200 (yeah I know it's old but whatever). I opened Rivatunner I went to the OC thingy and I clicked activate then reboot, everything runs fine until it goes to the desktop. It becomes all weird (it's not pink screen o' death) and I can't do anything. So I went into safe mode to uninstall RT to see if it does anything and it stills poop. I switched to my integrated piece of c**** and it works... Anyone know how to fix it ?

Thanks


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to post the full specs of your computer including make and model of psu.

most likely the overclock on the card is either too high for the card to keep cool or too much for the power supply to handle.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Riva tuner does not save OC settings unless you tell it to. Sounds like it was damaged by too high of an OC. As you boot into windows tap the delete key, i believe this will default any saved OC settings.


----------



## zeek1379 (May 3, 2010)

with my experience with overclocking Geforce FX5200 if you did not keep trying to run it a lot when it happened and if you cant afford new there is only way i know boot to a Linux live CD and if you know were and what driver you need to change and replace the video card drivers the overclock setting in my old one could be reset like this the driver tells the card what to run at most times if it ant fried. not to been mean but I've learned the hard way DON'T overclock any thing unless you can have a live changer kinda like atitool i know its a different brand but it allows the user to change hot in real-time so you can go up by 0.1 at a time and see how it reacts nvida makes one i think that's compatible sorry if you all ready know this I'm trying to save you the aggravation like my card from 400mhz to 800mhz spist done and i went in 50mhz increments it was great for a week so hope that helps


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Riva tuner is a live tool just like ATI tool. Its just better IMO.

What exactly did you activate? I can not find anything of the such in my Riva.


----------

